# ultimate car mats ????



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

im looking for some special car mats (for my 5series) and was wondering if anyone has had a set of these

http://www.carmats4u.com/BMW-5-Seri...um-Car-Mats/pid,12839,cid,547121,product.html

or could anyone recommend a supplier of really nice mats ???


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

How much??!!!!!....


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> How much??!!!!!....


I know. But there bespoke lol. You have to spoil a 5er grizzle,you know that lol.


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

I use weathtech digital fit and love it


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

They aren't that expensive when you compare them to what BMW would charge. IIRC when I had my A3 Audi wanted £86 for a set of mats!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I never order them but I did get a sample sent through from them when I was going to get mats for my Fiesta and my gf's Ka.

They did seem very good quality, but I decided on some OEM Fiesta ones for mine, and the price difference wasn't justified afterwards (but I think Ford charged me abour £40) and my gf ended up with some me to you branded ones lol.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think thats the company i got my Cupra ones from, and they were crap, the stitching is a little iffy and they curl, the backing also comes away. Try Raceglaze, they can get them made up or the best i've had were Autostyle ones.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just Matz are good quality although I got some off Amazon with the M Sport logo on for about £30 and really impressed with the quality.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

silverback said:


> I know. But there bespoke lol. You have to spoil a 5er grizzle,you know that lol.


em....ehhhhh...yeh thats true lol.

Although new set of mats for the Skoda is £40 rubber ones are £28 lol


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I bought my dad a set of tailored ones for his A3 from here

http://www.ambassadorcarmats.co.uk/enquiries/contact-us

they even let me go and pick them up to save on postage and they are quality.


----------

